# New Tank - Harware Final Review



## johnb (10 Mar 2008)

Hi

Well Ive had loads of help in these forums and I think im finally sorted on the hardware (barring any last minute suggestions \ coments)

Im aiming for a good planted tank with community fish at the the top\middle and bottom.

Within reason im happy to spend quite a bit to get it right. So comments appreciated before I order.

Tank
Rena Aqualife 200 x 50
Dimensions: 201cm W x 51cm x D 70,5 cm H
Volume in litres: 717
Tank Volume in imperial gallons: 157
Water Volume in imperial gallons: 146


Filtration
Tetratec EX 1200 External Filter  - 1200 litres per hour 

Ceramic Filter Rings 
Biological Filter Foam 
BB Bio Filter Balls 
Carbon 
Filter Floss

Iâ€™m going to have two of these to ensure good flow throughout and it adds a bit of redundancy and I can clean filters alternatively



Heating
RENA 2x300W Heater / thermostat come with tank
however im tempted to go with 2 HYDOR 300watt inline heaters thoughts ?


CO2
Going to make my own

Lighting 
Currently 4 x 58W (232w)
There are suggestion this may be enough ?, I will upgrade to T5 lighting

Substrate
Bottom - Eco-Complete â€“ approx 250lbs to achieve 3 inch depth


Other

API Freshwater Aquarium Master Test Kit
Dry Fert
Bogwood
Plants


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Mar 2008)

Looks like a pretty good plan, and it's always good to plan    But...

I think you might want bigger filters.  In smaller tanks it seems to be best to try to aim for nearly 10x the volume so you could do with two filters that will give you a turn over of nearly 7,000 litres per hour, however this may be tricky with a larger tank!

I'd also go with pressurised CO2 rather than a Yeast based system (assuming that's what you mean by making your own) and the Hydors to keep as much equipment out of the tank as possible.  I'd look at switching to the T5s at some point, but by all means set the tank up with the T8s and then switch them later.


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Mar 2008)

I agree with Ed. For filtration you'd be best served with two FX5's. DIY CO2 on this size tank is asking for trouble. Also, save your money and skip the API "Master Test Kit". Use the money saved to buy more plants.

Cheers,


----------



## johnb (10 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the feedback quite happy to get a couple of FX5's

As for CO2 more than happy to invest but its a nightmare, all the bits etc - im happy to pay for the right kit but which one ?

John B


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2008)

johnb said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback quite happy to get a couple of FX5's
> 
> As for CO2 more than happy to invest but its a nightmare, all the bits etc - im happy to pay for the right kit but which one ?
> 
> John B



Hi John B,
                 Here is a possible list of parts. This is by no means definitive, or even the best combination of parts (or even the best value for money) but a set of parts that can work well on this size tank:

1. You'll need a cylinder of serious size. You can join the BOC and get exchangeable cylinders I suggest at least a 22 Kg cylinder. Not the cheapest gas solution, but relliable. http://www.bocindustrial.co.uk/bocindus ... ioxide.asp

2. At the valve end of the cylinder you'll need to connect a regulator. Here is an example of a basic regulator. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=652
As you can see this regulator has two gauges. The first gauge indicates the remaining pressure in the bottle. When this value  approaches zero it's time to replace the cylinder. The second gauge indicates the pressure being sent to the tank and is controlled by rotating the smaller of the two black knobs in that  image. That is called the needle valve and allows you to control the outlet pressure to within specific number of bubbles per second of CO2 headed to the tank.

3. [Optional] A good idea with CO2 is to turn it off a few hours before lights out and to turn it on an hour or two before lights off. This gives your fish a break, allows you to add a higher level of gas concentration and reduces your gas consumption. This is achieved by adding an electrically operated solenoid shutoff valve like this: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=651
You attach the solenoid to the outlet port of the regulator and plug the cable of the valve into a timer. You can get an inexpensive timer at any hardware or DIY shop.

4. A less expensive alternative to buying separate items 2. and 3. can be found here: http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Regulator-Elect ... dZViewItem
The solenoid plug is American so you would need to add a UK adapter.

5. You'll need some CO2 compatible tubing to connect these components. Plan the final locations of the tank, cylinder gauges and diffusers and calculate the routing and distances required. Get sufficient length of tubing to cover these distances: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1606

6. Run the tubing from the solenoid outlet to a diffuser. The options here are to mount a diffuser inside the tank:  http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=245 or to have it outside the tank: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1370
On tanks this size I opt for the outside tank mount, but it's up to you.

6.a. Another item to consider is that for this size tank a good idea is to use two diffusers. If you have good strong flow this becomes much less important, however, if you do use two diffusers you can split the gas at the solenoid outlet by adding a small bit of tubing and connecting it to a "Y" branch splitter like this: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1254
Then ad two branches pf tubing, one to each diffuser.
Looking at the external (inline) diffuser listed above, you can see the proper orientation as shown in the image. Water from the filter outlet is attached to the larger tube on the bottom while the CO2 is connected to the little spud on the side.

7. To prevent water leakage back into the regulator you should connect a "check" valve (also called non-return valve) like this to the CO2 spud with some tubing. The arrow on the  should point in the direction of flow, i.e. towards the diffuser. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=249 or http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1607
Connect another water tube to the top of the diffuser which empties out into the tank.

You'll also need to understand how to measure the CO2 that you are injecting. It's not an exact science but this thread should help. http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=467
A basic test kit can be found here: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ucts_id=77 and the water you should in it use can be found here: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1447

That covers all you need for CO2 injection. As I said, there are many different options for each of the items listed above, but this covers all the equipment you'll need.

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (11 Mar 2008)

Go Clive!


----------



## Martin (11 Mar 2008)

Wow Ceg ,you are better than wikipedia. I love this forum.


----------



## discusdean (11 Mar 2008)

i have said it before and will say it again ceg you the man .

p.s. where do you store this stuff because you real it off faster than college proff.  ha ha ha


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2008)

Hey yeah, I might change my moniker to cegipedia...  

Cheers,


----------



## TDI-line (12 Mar 2008)

I've got to say Clive, i love reading your replys, so in depth and precise. Keeo up the good work.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Mar 2008)

Finally got a reply from Aquatics online Tetratec 1200 delivered to your front doors Â£59.99!!!


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Mar 2008)

Cool, for 700 liters you can get 6 of them without breaking the bank.  

Cheers,


----------



## Ray (12 Mar 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Finally got a reply from Aquatics online Tetratec 1200 delivered to your front doors Â£59.99!!!



That's insane, who did you price match them against to get that dea?  The street price out here is 230 Swiss Francs = 107 pounds, the RRP is even more!



> Cool, for 700 liters you can get 6 of them without breaking the bank.



Just imagine all those tubes going into the tank!!!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Mar 2008)

A website called fishbitz http://www.fishbitz.co.uk/tetratec-ex-1200-2130-p.asp

Good eh? I hope it's as good as everyone says. It's on the fiances credit card as if Â£500 goes on there he gets a free flight... Plus I get 30 days interest free credit before he starts working out the apr involved  

PS Buy the tetratec as normal then in the comments section write this:-
Price match, Tetratec 1200, http://www.fishbitz.co.uk/tetratec-ex-1200-2130-p.asp , Â£59.99
They check if they want to do it for that price, took 2 days. Got an email which was like a new invoice at the cheap price. The delivery is 2-3 days so it may be with me by friday, woohooo!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Mar 2008)

Just checked and they will deliver to switzerland, plus they take off VAT which makes it much cheaper, not sure how much postage will be though as you need to enter your address.


----------



## Ray (12 Mar 2008)

Thaks Lisa, very helpful as usual but Fishbits are one step ahead of you, they seem to have put thier price up to 69.99!  Perhaps it was an error or maybe AO gave them a stern talking to?  



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Just checked and they will deliver to switzerland, plus they take off VAT which makes it much cheaper, not sure how much postage will be though as you need to enter your address.



Shipping = 35 pounds!   

My mother is coming at easter but I think its a biggish box weighing 8kg so they might pounce on her in Swiss customs.  I think I'll just have to get ripped off this time


----------



## lstratton (12 Mar 2008)

ARGH, that is so annoying.  I was looking at getting a couple of the 1200's yesterday but thought I'd wait.  Wish I'd got them yesterday now.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Mar 2008)

Thats crazy!!! They didn't even reply to my email. Well they are only Â£68 from aquatics online with free postage.

Fluval 405 is like Â£100 and so it's still much much cheaper!


----------

